# Watches!!!



## moonlit (May 20, 2010)

I have about 3 watches right now.

one from esprit (I like to wear this on special occasions)
one from giordano (I like the design but the service is bad and the stones have fallen off)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and my new latest addition is a DKNY watch

DKNY.com: Square White DKNY Logo Cuff

so does anyone collect watches? Honestly I think 3 are enough for me as of now


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 20, 2010)

I love watches too...heres my favorite ! Its an "accutron" from Bulova

"From the Mirador Collection. With 50 individually hand-set diamonds on  its bezel and patterned white mother-of-pearl dial, this elegant white  ceramic and stainless steel timepiece includes a white cabochon crown,  luminous hands and quartz movement." ~~~~Description from online..said it better than I could !~~~~


----------



## moonlit (May 20, 2010)

That watch looks so nice!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_I love watches too...heres my favorite ! Its an "accutron" from Bulova

"From the Mirador Collection. With 50 individually hand-set diamonds on  its bezel and patterned white mother-of-pearl dial, this elegant white  ceramic and stainless steel timepiece includes a white cabochon crown,  luminous hands and quartz movement." ~~~~Description from online..said it better than I could !~~~~




_

 
Beautiful watch! I am in love with a white ceramic Rado watch... this reminds me of it a little... but more jeweled up. 

I like watches, but I don't use them for telling time (I use my phone) so it seems weird for me to wear them and bulky. Though I love the way they look and figure it might just take some getting use to.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 25, 2010)

Yeah I dont use mine to tell time ( well my work watch I do)..my watches are more like jewelery.


Only think about that watch I dont like ^^^ is its HEAVY!!


----------



## Lyssah (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Machinegun_Cali* 

 
_Yeah I dont use mine to tell time ( well my work watch I do)..my watches are more like jewelery.

_

 
I don't use mine to tell time either.

For Xmas I got a Burburry (check pattern) watch... and when I got engaged my fiance got me a Tag Heuer to match my engagement ring!

my tag:





my burberry;


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2010)

I have a Tag that I found many many years ago. I turned it into the authorities and they told me if it was unclaimed after 3 months I could have it. I've owned that watch for the last 10 + yrs. Currently I'm lemming a Michael Kors watch. The one that looks like a menswear watch. That style of watch has been my personal favorite for years. I'm just glad that they are now making menswear style watches for women. Some how I dont see men wearing a white watch.


----------



## moonlit (May 31, 2010)

I like the Burberry one. It is so chic!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_I don't use mine to tell time either.

For Xmas I got a Burburry (check pattern) watch... and when I got engaged my fiance got me a Tag Heuer to match my engagement ring!

my tag:





my burberry;




_


----------



## midwesternfront (Aug 11, 2010)

I switch between a michael kors black ceramic and a whtie toywatch, when I dress up a cartier.


----------

